# Jay Leno's Steam Engine



## lazylathe (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video/1832-steam-engine/907841/

Very interesting to watch!!
What i would give for a day in his garage!

Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 26, 2011)

Very neat video!!!! I'd like to have a day in his chequeing account.


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL!!! ;D

I don't think i would need a day!!
Give me a few hours notice to compile a list and get some phone numbers and i could do some serious damage!!!
Not that he would notice it!

Andrew


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can not get enough of Jay Leno and how down-to-earth he seems to be. Of course I could be mistaken but he truly seems to enjoy mechanical devices the same as you and I. Cars, motorcycles and that *GARAGE*! Of course his wallet allows him to afford such luxuries and keep a staff of maintenance personnel around but still his presentations are just as if one of us had dropped by a friends house for a visit. I especially enjoyed his video on his Stanley Steamer motorcar. What a hoot. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Swede (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to agree, in a day when celebrities are more likely to be doing cocaine and going through 6 wives, Leno is refreshing.

While I like the old stuff, I especially like his gas turbine motorcycle. IIRC it wasn't a "one off" collectible, just a very expensive, high-end super-bike. But what an awesome sound it makes!


----------



## pcw (Oct 27, 2011)

i met Leno once on a car meet i went to see while i was in the USA. nicest man i met there. knows tons about cas and is always in for a laugh. 
he actualy works on his cars and other collectables alot. top bloke with great knowledge about lots of things.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Oct 27, 2011)

Go all "balls out".... now I know. I agree, Jay is well-rounded. I was surprised he had a steam engine collection and seems to know quite a bit about them.


----------

